# Chemdog from Greenhouse seeds



## juniorgrower (Mar 6, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know about the Chemdog I just finished up.  I actually had 5 CD, 1 Blue Venom from g13 Labs, and 1 Diesel from Dinafem.  I ended up with 7 and 1/2 ounces of dried and cured bud.  Next grow I will have a 1000w hps instead of a 400w to flower with.  But anyways I just wanted to tell you all that the CD was top notch smoke!!!  The BV and Diesel was fairly good also but not like the CD.  My wife and I ordered chinese food and after just three tokes she couldn't eat her food.  I know that sounds crazy not being able to eat after smoking, but she was too high!  I highly recommend trying it for yourselves.  Thanks to everyone that gave me helpful advice during my first indoor grow.   I am glad I made some clones so I can produce some more of this great smoke.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks for the report


----------



## juniorgrower (Mar 6, 2012)

No problem Duck.  I have a run of Pineapple Express going this time around.  Cannot wait to try it.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 7, 2012)

I got some chemdawg  sitting in my seed can right now haven't had a chance to run it yet. Lookin forward to it even more now


----------



## juniorgrower (Apr 8, 2012)

No hermie issues at all Dan.  And I put them through every rookie mistake you can think of.  They were a real pleasure to grow.   And the most potent out of the three strains I grew.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've got 5 greenhouse seeds chemdog going right now ! they're looking beautiful and strong! can't wait to see how they turn out! I'll post in here what I get out of the 5 at the end. I've got 5 greenhouse seeds Arjan's strawberry haze going as well under 2x 1kw dimmable lamps (soon to be 3)


----------

